# smoking status non smoker



## tmcquegge (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok I'm trying to explain this to our company that if the patient is a NON-SMOKER they are wanting us to find out if they were ever exposed to smoke at home or at work.  They are arguing with me that no where does it state you need anything for non-smokers/tobacco users.  But I think that is self explanatory.  Why would it matter if the patient who is or was a user was also exposed?    So until I find something in writing no one is working with me on this.  PLEASE HELP.  Thank you. Tara M.


----------



## Dorthi (Oct 22, 2015)

*Lol*

I don't know if it is relevant or not to ask,  but there is a code for it Z77.22, but it does say it excludes smokers.


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you I will see if this helps  Tara


----------



## consultingbykristin (Oct 22, 2015)

The Coding Guidelines has instructions on this.  Look there, it also mentions category Z77.  Category Z77, other contact with and (suspected) exposures hazardous to health, indicates contact with and suspected exposure.  Then also look at the specific chapter guidelines too.


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 23, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you  I'll see if that helps them see the light.  Tara


----------

